# sleeping with eyes open?



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

When it's Coalie's bedtime, he goes into a big basket with a tall handle. A towel is draped over the handle so he calms down sooner, with the lights out. Rick went to bed, and just before he fell asleep he mentioned that Coalie might be thirsty. 

A while later, I remembered this, and thought I might offer him a drink from his little cup, which is a former Crystal Light container.

Thinking I would warn him before doing anything, I called his name, and gently lifted the towel.

I had expected him to be sitting with his legs tucked down, and his head relaxed on his shoulders. He was standing with one foot in front of the other, like he'd been frozen in mid-step, with slight sways from his breathing, and his left eye was wide open (I couldn't see his other eye). He looked like he was staring at me, and I figured maybe he was asleep, but ... it was just so strange and freaky seeing him so still. I called his name. Nothing. I watched, expecting him to maybe slowly realize I was there. He didn't even blink. I turned on the hall light. No response.

I was kind of getting worried at this point, because I really didn't expect his eye to be open while he slept. I lifted the cup up to the rim of the basket. I probably should have just covered the basket again, but this was so intriguing, I couldn't stop staring at his open eye.

Slowly I moved the cup forward, thinking he at least has to be aware of me being here, and suddenly, without blinking yet, he huffs and snaps his head forward to bite.

If he was thirsty, he didn't care. I guess I wouldn't either, if someone woke me up just to see if I wanted a drink!

In the past, I have noticed what I thought might be a "one-eyed" nap, although they always have woken up in the past before I could move to see the other eye. Does anyone know more about this?

And if the purpose of keeping one eye open, is to be ready and alert for danger, why didn't he sense me staring at him?

And wouldn't his eye dry out if he's not blinking?

It was really freaky!

Rach


----------

